# Another quick wiring question



## Eisenfaust8 (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm continuing to redo my outlets and switches in the house. This single pole switch is one of two in a double gong box, this one being the lights for the bathroom. As you can see, the one wire appears to have been stripped mid-length and then the bare section of wire was looped over the screw terminal. I was going to snip it and then pigtail on a new section of wire to attach to the terminal but thought I'd ask. Why would they have done this on the wire?


----------



## nealtw (Oct 19, 2016)

That is power wire continuing to the other switch, it is fine or you can pig tail it.


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 19, 2016)

This method eliminates a wirenut and additional conductors and is a common practice, especially in a crowded box.


----------



## kok328 (Oct 19, 2016)

With my auto strippers I place the teeth about a inch and a half in from end of wire and open up enough to loop over the terminal but not so much to push the insulation off the wire.


----------



## Eisenfaust8 (Oct 19, 2016)

Yes, it was a very crowded box. I kept it the same for the new switch. Thanks again for the help everyone.


----------

